# Are there any churches in Hurghada ???



## samertalat

Are there any churches in Hurghada or the area ?
Regards
samer


----------



## mamasue

Samer.... the only church I know is the coptic church in Dahar.
I think I read it had been renovated lately.
It's a bus ride from the centre of Hurghada... the last stop on the bus.


----------



## Helen Ellis

The coptic church is not just being renovated, it's being completely rebuilt!!!!! It's HUGE, will lookk great when it's done. It's on the road between Dahar roundabout, where the buses stop and the government shop is, and Zahraa bake shop.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> The coptic church is not just being renovated, it's being completely rebuilt!!!!! It's HUGE, will lookk great when it's done. It's on the road between Dahar roundabout, where the buses stop and the government shop is, and Zahraa bake shop.



And next to the new huge mosque that will be built


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> And next to the new huge mosque that will be built


The only huge new mosque I know of is by the fish market in Sekkala, but they are building new mosques all the time here, at least they get finished, unlike most other projects.
Wouldn't surprise me if they put a mosque next to it!!!! 
The Christians in the local shops tell me it took 7 years after raising the money to get planning permission for the church.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> The only huge new mosque I know of is by the fish market in Sekkala, but they are building new mosques all the time here, at least they get finished, unlike most other projects.
> Wouldn't surprise me if they put a mosque next to it!!!!
> The Christians in the local shops tell me it took 7 years after raising the money to get planning permission for the church.


That was my point... there is no way a church will be built without it being surrounded by mosques.... watch out for the foundations being built.


----------



## DeadGuy

Helen Ellis said:


> The only huge new mosque I know of is by the fish market in Sekkala, but they are building new mosques all the time here, at least they get finished, unlike most other projects.
> Wouldn't surprise me if they put a mosque next to it!!!!
> The Christians in the local shops tell me it took 7 years after raising the money to get planning permission for the church.


JUST 7 years to get the planning permission?! That's not bad! At all!

A church being surrounded by mosques is not a problem at all, but a church surrounded by idiots is a problem though.........


----------



## Helen Ellis

Walked past there this evening, a lovely scent of incense was wafting across the road and there was a small crowd of people outside, looking like they were involved in some way. Seems like progress is being made.


----------



## samertalat

DeadGuy said:


> JUST 7 years to get the planning permission?! That's not bad! At all!
> 
> A church being surrounded by mosques is not a problem at all, but a church surrounded by idiots is a problem though.........


I don't mind I love Mosques and Love Muslims . The muslim religion is great and if people study it they will see how pure it is .
Love to listen to the ADAN early morning and evening , My father is a Suni and used to pray every day but where he lived he did not have a Mosque he used to go to a Catholic church and pray there , Where people asked him he said there is only one God for all .
My dad was a very wise man , So my kids will choose what ever they want to be .
By the way we went to the Dr's office today and it shows that my wife has so far one baby . Wowww I am exited to be a dad in a few months .
God Bless all , we all brothers and sisters and there is ONLY ONE GOD FOR ALL.


----------



## mamasue

samertalat;395931My dad was a very wise man said:


> Congratulations, Samer, on your impeding daddyhood!!!:clap2:
> And I agree totally....there's only one God... whether you call him Allah, God, Jehovah, Yahweh,however you worship!


----------



## Horus

I have the greatest respect for all religions; the only time I have however prayed was when I was on the Nemesis roller coaster at Alton Park

It did not help

Congrats on being a daddy Samer


----------



## samertalat

Horus said:


> I have the greatest respect for all religions; the only time I have however prayed was when I was on the Nemesis roller coaster at Alton Park
> 
> It did not help
> 
> Congrats on being a daddy Samer


Thank you not yet got to wait .but thanks again HOURS God Bless you.


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> Thank you not yet got to wait .but thanks again HOURS God Bless you.


Kid's are not that much hard work but I found challenging between 2 & 3 years old my daughter drove me bonkers 

There will NOT be any little Horus however running around in the future much to the relief of Egypt


----------



## samertalat

Horus said:


> Kid's are not that much hard work but I found challenging between 2 & 3 years old my daughter drove me bonkers
> 
> There will NOT be any little Horus however running around in the future much to the relief of Egypt


I love kids , and here the Lord is giving us kids.
My friend was 67 years old when he started with kids, His first daughter at 68 and by 72 he had his Third and he is so happy he was the one back in the USA who always told me hey Sam no matter at what age have kids it will change you life , and looks like it does although I am so tiered doing so much since my wife has to relax she is 43 . But hey when I will have my first will be moving to Egypt and there will have a Made or two so it will ease on both of us, Home work , cleaning , so my wife can cook and take care of the kids.
But hey HOURS kids are a blessing from GOD .
I am exited . But maybe OBAMA wont since they have to pay on each kid till he gets 18 or in some cases if he still goes to school then it is 21 and they pay you about $1900 and that raises every year %8 ...
+ my pension from the US government.


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> I love kids , and here the Lord is giving us kids.
> My friend was 67 years old when he started with kids, His first daughter at 68 and by 72 he had his Third and he is so happy he was the one back in the USA who always told me hey Sam no matter at what age have kids it will change you life , and looks like it does although I am so tiered doing so much since my wife has to relax she is 43 . But hey when I will have my first will be moving to Egypt and there will have a Made or two so it will ease on both of us, Home work , cleaning , so my wife can cook and take care of the kids.
> But hey HOURS kids are a blessing from GOD .
> I am exited . But maybe OBAMA wont since they have to pay on each kid till he gets 18 or in some cases if he still goes to school then it is 21 and they pay you about $1900 and that raises every year %8 ...
> + my pension from the US government.


Hey I could have done with that blessing; I think I needed an exorcism to be honest, looking back I think at the time I had one too many to drink that night :spit:


----------



## samertalat

Horus said:


> Hey I could have done with that blessing; I think I needed an exorcism to be honest, looking back I think at the time I had one too many to drink that night :spit:


Everything comes at a time where God wants it to happen , I never go against the winds , I wait years sometimes for things to happen ,Like move, do something where I want to do it now but it isn't the good time for it so what I think my Friend Hours that let things go the way God wants them to, Like marriage, divorce etc.... Like love you never look for it , best when it comes by itself , where I think i meet someone and it clicks , never force things I did it when i was 18 years old got married its like I forced myself and after 3 month I was going through a diverse and remarried in 2006 .

Well the hell with it all whats happening with the FALAFEL ? Still cooking ?????The Speedos haven;t herd about them for a while , or its the change of weather 

Remember one thing Love others so the LORD will love you , and we are a loving people no matter who you are , your race or color we love all people and good people .
We all humans and we all make mistakes no one is perfect . Life is too short and a person should enjoy it before death enjoys you  Live today like there is no tomorrow , Thats how I lived all my life but now I will have a family and have to think about tomorrow for them at least.


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> Well the hell with it all whats happening with the FALAFEL ? Still cooking ?????The Speedos haven;t herd about them for a while , or its the change of weather


No Maiden Scotland got her whip out so I am unable to talk about bodily functions, secretions or fornication 

The speedos, esp the gold ones are not a good idea either.

So I am on my best behavior, I am to please 

I blame the women on this forum, they corrupted and encouraged me.


----------

